# Hoover warning to trailered boats



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hit Hoover for the first time last Friday out of Walnut. Enjoyed the day, put my boat on the trailer and started heading home when I see in my rear view mirror my driver's side boat trailer wheel has something whipping around in the center of the rim.

I pull over on 270 to inspect it - someone has tried to remove my center cap to steal my trailer rims. Fortunately, they didn't get far - something must have spooked them. The lugs were all still intact and tight.

A buddy was on a Chicago-area interstate 3 weeks ago with his boat/trailer when one of his trailer wheels let go...come to find out all lugs were removed from both rims except the locking lugs. Almost cause a very bad accident that someone could have been severely injured in.

Just an FYI...do what I'm going to do - get some locking lugs and set your auto alarm so it goes off if someone starts jacking with your trailer! Don't forget your spare. Might want to also carry a few spare lugnuts and check them anytime your boat/trailer is sitting out in public like that for extended periods.

Idiots.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucks, sorry to hear. Some people are such idiots it makes me sick. Some people are scum of the earth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Can we get a fund going to put some surveillance at the prime lots? There aren't that many.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Bold of them to mess with a trailer at walnut st. That sucks...will keep my eyes open. Might be a good idea to report it to the ranger as well.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thompson240 said:


> Bold of them to mess with a trailer at walnut st. That sucks...will keep my eyes open. Might be a good idea to report it to the ranger as well.


Next time I go, I will be placing a call into the ranger to see if they can make a few extra trips thru the launch lots. Might help a little.

I did see the park ranger boat (not that kind of ranger) zipping around the lake during the day last Friday. Not sure if they also have a presence on land at the various public access areas or if those are patrolled by the Westerville police dept.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just so everyone has it, the number for the ranger at Hoover is 648-6019. Don't hesitate to call if you see something suspicious.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That definitely sucks. I am glad to hear you caught it before you lost a tire and caused an accident.


bman said:


> set your auto alarm so it goes off if someone starts jacking with your trailer!


Curious to hear how this is done.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes as stated don't hesitate to call the Hoover Ranger. They will respond quickly! I was at the Baldrige ramp and saw a guy going around the parking lot trying to open the doors on cars. I called and they as well as the Westerville police were there imediately! I spoke to the ranger and told him what I saw and described the guy...never did find him but I did see them around the lot a few times that night. Again it sucks that people are so desperate that they have to try and steal...pathetic!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> That definitely sucks. I am glad to hear you caught it before you lost a tire and caused an accident.
> 
> Curious to hear how this is done.


If your alarm has an adjustable motion sensor, you just increase the sensitivity a tad (but of course not enough to trigger false warnings from wind on a very windy day.)

It would be fairly difficult not to rock the trailer/truck significantly in attempting to remove locking lugnuts (I'm getting these today for my trailer rims.) Also, do not use your parking brake - doing so wouldn't allow as much potential movement of the vehicle to activate the alarm. Just leave it in park and do not use the parking brake (obviously only applies to automatic-transmission equipped tow vehicles.)

I have an Autopage system - it has an adjustable motion sensor.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not played with my alarm system on my truck. I guess I will have to check it out to see if that is even an option for me.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry that happened, true losers out there. I would still contact Watershed Mgmt. and make them aware of the situation. The more they know, the more they will have a presence in the area I would think.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I had my motor support stolen from the bed of my truck friday night at a private lake with camera's.I'm going to watch the video's friday night.Some people are so stupid!!! One of the camera's was 50 feet from the bed of my truck.Pointing right at it.


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

I also know to watch it at Hoover, I was watching the Thursday night weigh in and had 4 rods stolen along with my digital foot control from my Pin Point trolling motor. The darn foot pedal was $600.00 alone to replace. Broad daylight and I was probably less than 75 yards away from it. I Learned a lesson that evening.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Met with Officer Parsons from the Genoa Twp PD tonight in the lot at Redbank. He said he makes a point to drive out to the lots in his area.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

timmyv said:


> Yes as stated don't hesitate to call the Hoover Ranger. They will respond quickly! I was at the Baldrige ramp and saw a guy going around the parking lot trying to open the doors on cars. I called and they as well as the Westerville police were there imediately! I spoke to the ranger and told him what I saw and described the guy...never did find him but I did see them around the lot a few times that night. Again it sucks that people are so desperate that they have to try and steal...pathetic!


Citizens arrest please. Man these kinda guys make me sick.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

the officer i spoke to tonight said these guys sit and watch people launch and then strike knowing you will be away for some time. The suggestion he made was to be aware of people "hanging around" the launch areas. Make a note of it and it if seems wrong don't hesitate to call it in. He said they really don't mind checking this kind of stuff out.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Some people in our world don't respect what others have earned in life. People work hard to get the things they own and some folks slack off and steal those things. I'm not gonna write what I think should happen to those fools but lets just say it isn't nice or pretty. It's too bad that we can't have our things without some idiots wanting to steal them. I guess it's just the way it is nowadays.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

tnant1 said:


> Just so everyone has it, the number for the ranger at Hoover is 648-6019. Don't hesitate to call if you see something suspicious.


Is that a 614 or 740 #.  Thanks for the number though.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

hang_loose said:


> Is that a 614 or 740 #. Thanks for the number though.


Pretty sure its a 614 #
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

*Always* do a walkaround and check you trailer and truck tires, lug nuts, and hitch when you return from fishing before you load your boat.
I found an empty beer bottle under the front of my front passenger tire once several years ago after returning to the launch. Somebody was wanting me to pull forward.
It is also a good time to check your bolts and other connectors on your trailer while the boat is off to have easy access to make sure nothing has come loose.


----------



## Dougnoobie (Jul 28, 2010)

Everyone seems to have camera in their cell phone. Take a picture of them and let them see you do it. Push back!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey is there a way to send a cell pic to the police, on the spot? I'd like to do that if I catch people vandalizing the parks.


----------

